# HD-DVR Price drop is offical



## rborden (Jul 4, 2007)

As of today the price of the HD-DVR has dropped to $199. This price is available to all customers and the frontline CSR's can order it at the new price.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

Someone plese tells the CSR's.


----------



## PennHORN (Sep 13, 2007)

Don't forget there is an additional $99 instant rebate as well so if you can basically get 2 now for the price of 1 at the old price of $299.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

PennHORN said:


> Don't forget there is an additional $99 instant rebate


more data please


----------



## mtnsackett (Aug 22, 2007)

Sirshagg said:


> Someone plese tells the CSR's.


It's true it is $199 now although install may be between $0 and $99 for current customers:nono2:


----------



## PennHORN (Sep 13, 2007)

Sirshagg said:


> more data please


Check out DirecTV.com. On the intro page they have the HD-DVR listed as $99.00. For the hell of it I priced it out and you get 1 $99 rebate even if you lease multiple HD-DVRs


----------



## Mike728 (Oct 29, 2007)

PennHORN said:


> Check out DirecTV.com. On the intro page they have the HD-DVR listed as $99.00. For the hell of it I priced it out and you get 1 $99 rebate even if you lease multiple HD-DVRs


Actually, it's just stating that it is $100 less than it used to be. How did you find a $99 rebate?


----------



## tunce (Jan 19, 2006)

It shows up at BestBuy.com as $199. I might be stopping there on the way home tonight.

HR21 at BestBuy


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## PennHORN (Sep 13, 2007)

Mike728 said:


> Actually, it's just stating that it is $100 less than it used to be. How did you find a $99 rebate?


----------



## Mike728 (Oct 29, 2007)

PennHORN said:


>


Oh yeah???


----------



## marker101 (Nov 6, 2007)

tunce said:


> It shows up at BestBuy.com as $199. I might be stopping there on the way home tonight.


Just did that myself. Price on the shelf still said $299, but at the register it was $199.


----------



## marker101 (Nov 6, 2007)

PennHORN said:


>


New customers deal.


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

I stopped by Costco during lunch today and they have them priced at $169.99.


----------



## tunce (Jan 19, 2006)

Braven, you win!


----------



## tunce (Jan 19, 2006)

If I had a Costco here I would be all over that one. But we only have Sams club and they stop carrying Directv here.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

tunce said:


> If I had a Costco here I would be all over that one. But we only have Sams club and they stop carrying Directv here.


I've got Costco here, but DirecTV equipment has never been carried at our local store.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

bwaldron said:


> I've got Costco here, but DirecTV equipment has never been carried at our local store.


It's just unfortunate that in my are they have all long since switched over to the 21 series


----------



## mbrown520 (Jun 19, 2007)

braven said:


> I stopped by Costco during lunch today and they have them priced at $169.99.


I am an existing subscriber...
If I have a friend who is a cosco memeber can I have him buy one for me and then hook it up myself or do they take down information that allows only the member to use it?
Thanks


----------



## convem24 (Mar 11, 2007)

mbrown520 said:


> I am an existing subscriber...
> If I have a friend who is a cosco memeber can I have him buy one for me and then hook it up myself or do they take down information that allows only the member to use it?
> Thanks


You should be able to have your buddy buy it from Costco and then you can activate it. Costco does not capture existing customer information so you should have no problem with that.


----------



## Mike728 (Oct 29, 2007)

Best Buy sent out their 12% coupons for this weekend, so their price would actually be $176.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I have also confirmed that the "purchase to own" price has dropped as well.

$499


----------



## kentuck1163 (Apr 20, 2006)

My "line-in-the-sand" to upgrade from H20 is still at $99.00.

My original bluff to switch to DISH was just that, a bluff. But the more I look into it and the more I check out their deals - the more I am really considering it. I'm not happy with the HD Extra Pack fiasco and, DISH has the Jackson, MS HD locals next up on their list - so, I may have to talk to DirecTV retention (my 2-year commitment is up end of March).


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I have also confirmed that the "purchase to own" price has dropped as well.
> 
> $499


How about the $470 fee for non-return of leased HD DVRs?


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

<grumble>

...And I had though I got a good deal at $260. I should have waited until AFTER the holidays.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

If you got yours within the last 30 days, I'd call and see what kind of deal you could get on programing. You might get something for free.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

kentuck1163 said:


> My "line-in-the-sand" to upgrade from H20 is still at $99.00.


They may very well do that for you now, if you call them.


----------



## bwclark (Nov 10, 2005)

I'll be signing up soon....thanks DirectTV!  

Cable Guy


----------



## shelland (Jul 10, 2007)

Mike728 said:


> Best Buy sent out their 12% coupons for this weekend, so their price would actually be $176.


And I believe I just got a Reward Zone 'triple points' offer too. I have to decide between that and Costco...

If I buy at BB or Costco, considering I already have an HR10 in that location with 2 lines, can I plug-and-play it myself? That shouldn't be an issue, should it? It's worth it not to have to take a day off to have an installer screw things up again. (previous 3 installs = 10 install visits)


----------



## Mike728 (Oct 29, 2007)

shelland said:


> If I buy at BB or Costco, considering I already have an HR10 in that location with 2 lines, can I plug-and-play it myself?


Yep, plug and play. You'll just have an extra cable if you use the OTA function on your HR10.

Oh, and don't forget to add the BBC's.


----------



## kentuck1163 (Apr 20, 2006)

paulman182 said:


> They may very well do that for you now, if you call them.


They just did. I called them and they are giving it to me for $99.00 + free shipping and installation. They are also throwing in 3 months of free HD services (no charge of 9.99 for that time) + STARZ for 3 months for free. Of course, now I have a weight of a new 2 year commitment - but thats ok.

I didn't press for more - because I only expect and wanted a reasonable deal - and I think I got that.


----------



## Chardo (Apr 11, 2002)

So I should be able to call today and get one for $99? What if I need two? BTW, I've been with DTV since 2002, currently owning 2 Ultimate TV receivers and a third standard receiver. I will need 2 HD DVRs, though I can probably continue using my standard receiver for the third TV (an old CRT in the basement). Obviously I will need a new dish and install. So, what price should I expect to pay now for the installed dish with two HD DRVs? Will I need to do the CSR roulette/retention thing?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

My guess... is that you will only get one at $99
The other at $199

As for the installation, that is still typically included.

The only way you are going to know... is call


----------



## roadrnnr (Nov 21, 2004)

braven said:


> I stopped by Costco during lunch today and they have them priced at $169.99.


?

I stopped at Costco last weekend and the only way I could get the deal on the prices they sell them for is if I signed up for service at the time of Sale.

How you guys buying them without getting service also.

I am a new customer but I am having a local sat company install it.

Also my costco only had the HR-20's


----------



## shelland (Jul 10, 2007)

kentuck1163 said:


> They just did. I called them and they are giving it to me for $99.00 + free shipping and installation. They are also throwing in 3 months of free HD services (no charge of 9.99 for that time) + STARZ for 3 months for free. Of course, now I have a weight of a new 2 year commitment - but thats ok.


Maybe I'll play one round of CSR roulette. I just got a free HR20 in August, so I wonder if they'll give me the $99 price this soon? It might be worth the BB/Costco route just so I don't have to worry about waiting for an install... (since they typically require an installer if you buy through D*, correct)


----------



## k0rww (Aug 20, 2006)

convem24 said:


> You should be able to have your buddy buy it from Costco and then you can activate it. Costco does not capture existing customer information so you should have no problem with that.


I was in the Costco in St. Louis and their price was still $269. I failed trying to get them to change the price, at least for now.


----------



## Fa C Shus (Jan 9, 2008)

Mike728 said:


> Oh, and don't forget to add the BBC's.


When my HR21 came, the BBCs were in the box; are you claiming that if I buy this off the shelf they'd be additional?


----------



## kentuck1163 (Apr 20, 2006)

shelland said:


> Maybe I'll play one round of CSR roulette. I just got a free HR20 in August, so I wonder if they'll give me the $99 price this soon? It might be worth the BB/Costco route just so I don't have to worry about waiting for an install... (since they typically require an installer if you buy through D*, correct)


Since I have an H20 and HD Access already, the $30.00 of free HD Service really made the upgrade only cost me $69.00. Thats really good to me - especially considering that just two weeks ago I couldn't get the CSR to budge from $299.00 and a few days ago they would only come down to $199.00.

I can't complain.

Now, if I try to use the AAA discount - will that extend my commitment from the new 2 years (for the HR20) to THREE years???


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

Yep.


----------



## dshu82 (Jul 6, 2007)

Roadrnnr: There are people on this site that would kill for their Costco to have only HR20's because of the OTA. They have become an endangered species.


----------



## somekevinguy (Jan 7, 2008)

After my aborted install last week I was able to get my HD DVR for $99 last week when I threatened to cancel. I was trying to get another one the other day and they said $299 is the best they could do. Thanks to this site I said forget it. Now I need to go across the street and get my second one from Costco for $169.


----------



## Mike728 (Oct 29, 2007)

Fa C Shus said:


> When my HR21 came, the BBCs were in the box; are you claiming that if I buy this off the shelf they'd be additional?


No, he just needs to remember to add them, since the HR10 didn't have any.


----------



## dtrell (Dec 28, 2007)

i see they still havent dropped the price of the H20/21 non-DVR HD receiver. its still 99.


----------



## Chardo (Apr 11, 2002)

OK, I did it! CSR offered me $199 per machine. I mentioned cable, etc, and he transferred me to retention. She offered me $99 for the first machine, $199 for the second, plus $19 handling. I said no thanks, and she added the $10 per month credit for 12 months. This effectively totals $200 for the two HD DVRs installed with new dish. That's good enough for me. 

Install will be in 2 weeks, which gives me time to clear out all the saved shows on my Ultimate TV DVRs. Also gives me two weeks to get a new plasma/lcd for the bedroom! Bring on the "Big Game" Sales (can't call it Super Bowl :lol: ).


----------



## chrpai (Oct 27, 2007)

I'm happy to see the price dropped but I'm really disapointed that the HR21 doesn't have OTA. NBC and PBS are two channels in my area that are not carried by DirecTV and I like them a lot.

Hmmmmm.....


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

you are all forgetting that there is now an additional fee for install of the HD DVR of 99.00 add that to the 199 and you are still at 298.00

some price drop


----------



## Mike728 (Oct 29, 2007)

curt8403 said:


> you are all forgetting that there is now an additional fee for install of the HD DVR of 99.00 add that to the 199 and you are still at 298.00
> 
> some price drop


Self install's are now an option.


----------



## bwclark (Nov 10, 2005)

curt8403 said:


> you are all forgetting that there is now an additional fee for install of the HD DVR of 99.00 add that to the 199 and you are still at 298.00
> 
> some price drop


For new subscribers?


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

i havent heard that, is that true


----------



## Zepes (Dec 27, 2007)

dave29 said:


> i havent heard that, is that true


+1

Well, I guess that makes good business sense if the install requires a new run from the dish or a multi.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

dave29 said:


> i havent heard that, is that true


I am working to get confirmed information about the price changes, and the installation changes.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

earl is the man!!!!!


----------



## Zepes (Dec 27, 2007)

bwclark said:


> For new subscribers?


Surely that's not for new subscribers. 
But, current subscribers should not expect a free install from directv when the same is not true at Bust Buy. Or, is that the incentive not to go retail?:grin:


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

roadrnnr said:


> ?
> 
> I stopped at Costco last weekend and the only way I could get the deal on the prices they sell them for is if I signed up for service at the time of Sale.
> 
> ...


Only thing I can think is maybe your Costco has a different policy. Just last week I picked up an H20 off the rack and purchased it with no questions asked. The cashier had no way of knowing whether I had had service or not.


----------



## nickff (Dec 8, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I have also confirmed that the "purchase to own" price has dropped as well.
> 
> $499


What is this "purchase to own?" What are the advantages?


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

If you are an existing customer upgrading to your *first* HD-DVR, the install is free. Hope this helps.

Justin


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

nickf said:


> What is this "purchase to own?" What are the advantages?


pay alot more and get a unit that does not have an agreement for service


----------



## Barmat (Aug 27, 2006)

How do you get the $99 rebate.


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

The HDDVR's are available at $199 (plus S&H, 19.95)
I kinda laughed though, if the 3-pay option is available to you, it still shows as 3 payments of $99...

So, alot of CSR's are going to get confused, and then confuse customers...


----------



## Zepes (Dec 27, 2007)

Barmat said:


> How do you get the $99 rebate.


are you a new subscriber, or current?


----------



## Barmat (Aug 27, 2006)

Zepes said:


> are you a new subscriber, or current?


Current.


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

CJTE said:


> The HDDVR's are available at $199 (plus S&H, 19.95)
> I kinda laughed though, if the 3-pay option is available to you, it still shows as 3 payments of $99...
> 
> So, alot of CSR's are going to get confused, and then confuse customers...


Just go into Best Buy and pick one up off the shelf and avoid the shipping charge.

Justin


----------



## Zepes (Dec 27, 2007)

Barmat said:


> Current.


Call D*, say cancel, you want to switch to E* = $99
But you get a new 2yr commitment.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

roadrnnr said:


> ?
> 
> I stopped at Costco last weekend and the only way I could get the deal on the prices they sell them for is if I signed up for service at the time of Sale.
> 
> ...


When I got my HR20 from them I just grabbed one off the shelf, put it in the cart and went to the cash register. They didn't ask me any questions whatsoever, I just paid and left. Just grab one and go, just don't let the guy at the kios see you. 

So if I have an HR20 now, could I get an HR21 for $99?

BTW, anyone know why Best Buys model number is listed as HR21-600?


----------



## shelland (Jul 10, 2007)

chrpai said:


> I'm happy to see the price dropped but I'm really disapointed that the HR21 doesn't have OTA. NBC and PBS are two channels in my area that are not carried by DirecTV and I like them a lot.


OTA is reportedly coming...


----------



## Heem(JimmyG) (Nov 15, 2007)

We just had D* installed about 2 weeks ago. Paid the usual price for 1 HD DVR and got the second at Costco for the $269. Just saw this thread so I immediately called D*, got a very nice CSR, asked her what could they do for me, didn't think much since we just signed up. She came back and said that they could give me $10 off my bill for the next year. Not too bad for a brand new customer.

Plus I still get all the incentives from when I signed up plus a friends referral, etc, etc. Makes me kind of smile and thnk I made the right decision about dumping cable.


----------



## shelland (Jul 10, 2007)

Mike728 said:


> Best Buy sent out their 12% coupons for this weekend, so their price would actually be $176.


I opened my packet, and only have a double and triple points coupon and a 10% off music/movies/video games coupon. No 12% off equipment coupon. Was I missing a coupon? Or is there a way to get it online? I didn't see it on the Reward Zone site.


----------



## shelland (Jul 10, 2007)

Heem(JimmyG) said:


> We just had D* installed about 2 weeks ago. Paid the usual price for 1 HD DVR and got the second at Costco for the $269. Just saw this thread so I immediately called D*, got a very nice CSR, asked her what could they do for me, didn't think much since we just signed up. She came back and said that they could give me $10 off my bill for the next year. Not too bad for a brand new customer.


Knowing Costco's policies, I'd make a trip with receipt in hand - I would be willing to bet they'll give you $100 back.

I bought an HDTV there 5 years ago, and it dropped in price about a month later. They gave me $300 cash back no questions asked.


----------



## Mike728 (Oct 29, 2007)

shelland said:


> I opened my packet, and only have a double and triple points coupon and a 10% off music/movies/video games coupon. No 12% off equipment coupon. Was I missing a coupon? Or is there a way to get it online? I didn't see it on the Reward Zone site.


My packet contained 3 coupons. A 10% off movies and games, and 2 for equipment. 1 was 10% off and the other was for 12% off if I used my Reward Zone card. They must target people differently.


----------



## LanceTX (May 22, 2007)

This is great news. Once they get the SWM out I'll definitely get one.


----------



## lwilbur (Jan 24, 2006)

I battled to get a good deal on the HR21. All they would do was give me the $299. I went ahead and ordered it anyway and since I had to get out of an old grandfathered package and add the new HD pack I finally got them to credit me $120 over 12 months. Unfortunately I had the install done on Tuesday and read the forums after the fact. I emailed them stating had I known the price would drop $100 2 days later I would have waited. They were generous and gave me the $100 credit as well. So if you ordered one recently its worth a shot to try to get the $100 credit.

Im happy - $299 - 120 credits - 100 credit = $70 for HR21.

I think this receiver is finally one to get excited over. I spent the whole first day getting mediashare up and running just for the cool factor :lol:


----------



## shelland (Jul 10, 2007)

Mike728 said:


> My packet contained 3 coupons. A 10% off movies and games, and 2 for equipment. 1 was 10% off and the other was for 12% off if I used my Reward Zone card. They must target people differently.


I called my sister, and she had the same one you have. She faxed me a copy of the 12% - not sure if they'll take that copy or not, but it's worth a shot. I'll be making a trip to BB over lunch (and I have a triple Reward Zone coupon and $50 in Reward Zone certificates to apply).


----------



## breevesdc (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm not biting until MRV comes out. I have one HR20 in the entertainment room. But my HR10-250 is still working out well in the bedroom. The only downside is not being able to watch any of the new MPEG4 channels (i.e.- the new HD's) on my bedroom setup.

But when MRV comes to the HR20's I'll be at CostCo the same day to but a new HR21.

Brian


----------



## uwahusky (Apr 21, 2004)

What is MRV?

I just got a new HR21 for $99.00 from DirecTV pluse $10.00 per month for 12 months. I feel pretty good about it. It was a retention bluff that worked.


----------



## Chardo (Apr 11, 2002)

Do the HD DVRs come with an HDMI cable?


----------



## Mike728 (Oct 29, 2007)

Chardo said:


> Do the HD DVRs come with an HDMI cable?


Mine did.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

uwahusky said:


> What is MRV?
> 
> I just got a new HR21 for $99.00 from DirecTV pluse $10.00 per month for 12 months. I feel pretty good about it. It was a retention bluff that worked.


Multi Room Viewing. Record something in the bedroom and watch it in the family room.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

Sirshagg said:


> Multi Room Viewing. Record something in the bedroom and watch it in the family room.


I've heard of that being done - but generally when the kids are at Grandma's!!!


----------



## 1kyardstare (Jan 11, 2008)

I am a current DTV customer (7 years) - and I purchased a HR21 for $299 it was installed and activated two days ago. Installation, New Dish, new multiswitch were installed for free.

I have called DTV today on two occassions and they are not budging they will not credit my account or make any compromises to reflect the $100 price drop today. Any suggestions?


----------



## SFS97 (Sep 12, 2006)

Chardo said:


> Do the HD DVRs come with an HDMI cable?


The HR21 I picked up today from BestBuy had one in it, I was very happy. 

My HR20 I picked up from BestBuy in 9/06 did not..


----------



## Elephanthead (Feb 3, 2007)

Damn, I stopped at costco Wednesday to see if they had HR20s, they did not, but for 169, I would have pulled the trigger and just waited for OTA add on. Oh well.


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

The Mfr date determines wether or not the HD receivers included HDMI cables.


----------



## dtrell (Dec 28, 2007)

1kyardstare said:


> I am a current DTV customer (7 years) - and I purchased a HR21 for $299 it was installed and activated two days ago. Installation, New Dish, new multiswitch were installed for free.
> 
> I have called DTV today on two occassions and they are not budging they will not credit my account or make any compromises to reflect the $100 price drop today. Any suggestions?


call retention. everyone else is ripping them off.


----------



## BK EH (Oct 3, 2005)

dtrell said:


> call retention. everyone else is ripping them off.


You can't rip off someone who has the control, sets the prices and decides if they want to give you any given deal.


----------



## dtrell (Dec 28, 2007)

BK EH said:


> You can't rip off someone who has the control, sets the prices and decides if they want to give you any given deal.


you can when one CSR says "oh here have this this and this" and another CSR says "sir there is no such thing and there is no way i could do that even if i wanted to"


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

So did the HR20's come down in price too, or just the HR21's?

Thanks


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

theratpatrol said:


> So did the HR20's come down in price too, or just the HR21's?
> 
> Thanks


I would make the assumption that any HR20-100's that are left also have the price drop, Earl hasnt stated wether or not the -100's are still in production. But I would coming with the official announcement of the AM-21 means the official stop of production of the HR20 line. Time will tell.
In the meantime, if I were also to assume that HR20-100's are still being produced, then yes, they too have dropped in price.


----------



## randalldavis (Dec 29, 2007)

1kyardstare said:


> I am a current DTV customer (7 years) - and I purchased a HR21 for $299 it was installed and activated two days ago. Installation, New Dish, new multiswitch were installed for free.
> 
> I have called DTV today on two occassions and they are not budging they will not credit my account or make any compromises to reflect the $100 price drop today. Any suggestions?


I had the exact thing happen to me. I emailed them from their web page and got a reply with the magic retention number to call.
Called them today and complained about the price drop. Told the guy BB and COSTCO had them for sale at $100.00 discounted price and the guy credited my account 100.00.
Got an email from them confirming the credit.
I immediately went to Costco and got a second HR21 for $169.

I am very happy

See they got my money anyway, just this way I' happy and they get a monthly fee

Randall


----------



## denness544 (Jan 14, 2006)

My current setup:

Receivers:
(1) HR20
(1) R15
(3) Standard DTV receivers

I would like to replace one of the standard DTV receivers with an HR21 that I plan to pick up from Costco. There is only 1 cable running to that receiver. Now I don't know what type of switch or dish I have. With just the information I provided you guys, is it possible for me to run the extra cable line myself from the switch to where I will be replacing the standard DTV receiver with the HR21? I am trying to avoid having an installer from DirecTV to come out.

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## lwilbur (Jan 24, 2006)

1kyardstare said:


> I am a current DTV customer (7 years) - and I purchased a HR21 for $299 it was installed and activated two days ago. Installation, New Dish, new multiswitch were installed for free.
> 
> I have called DTV today on two occassions and they are not budging they will not credit my account or make any compromises to reflect the $100 price drop today. Any suggestions?


I sent an email as well. They respond with a special number to call and a pin #. I called and got right in (less then a minute).

If this route doesnt work I am thinking there is a return period on the receiver (couple of days - I may be wrong). Return it for credit and buy another a the lower price


----------



## marker101 (Nov 6, 2007)

CJTE said:


> I would make the assumption that any HR20-100's that are left also have the price drop, Earl hasnt stated wether or not the -100's are still in production. But I would coming with the official announcement of the AM-21 means the official stop of production of the HR20 line. Time will tell.
> In the meantime, if I were also to assume that HR20-100's are still being produced, then yes, they too have dropped in price.


I ordered one on Thursday at the new price, and they sent me a refurb'd HR20-100. So, yes, they are included in the price drop.


----------



## Heem(JimmyG) (Nov 15, 2007)

Follow up:

I took my receipt back to costco and told them about the price reduction. The front end manager asked me what promotion/incentives I had received on this receiver. I told him that I had purchased two receivers, one from D* and one from Costco and that I had not gotten any incentives on the one purchased from Costco. He then authorized the $100 refund + tax. 

Granted, it was the right thing to do as most stores honor a 30 day price match policy, but it was nice to walk out with an extra bill in the pocket.


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

I just ordered two HR21s at $99. MLB EI in HD, FSNY HD and MSG HD made me
do it.


----------



## BarkingGhost (Dec 29, 2007)

rborden said:


> As of today the price of the HD-DVR has dropped to $199. This price is available to all customers and the frontline CSR's can order it at the new price.


On 12/31/2007 I had two orders pending. One was for an HD DVR at no cost as part of a negotiated solution to not closing my account. Thank you, DirecTV. But the second order placed at the same time I was charged the full $299 price.

On 1/1/2008, I went online and rescheduled my orders to the end of the month. Someone told me on another forum that something would occur after 1/10/2008 and I guess he was right. I am now thinking of calling back DirecTV to renegotiate the price on the second HD DVR.

I'm guessing this shouldn't be a problem because I could cancel the second order and just re-order it at the new $199 price, right?


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

BarkingGhost said:


> On 12/31/2007 I had two orders pending. One was for an HD DVR at no cost as part of a negotiated solution to not closing my account. Thank you, DirecTV. But the second order placed at the same time I was charged the full $299 price.
> 
> On 1/1/2008, I went online and rescheduled my orders to the end of the month. Someone told me on another forum that something would occur after 1/10/2008 and I guess he was right. I am now thinking of calling back DirecTV to renegotiate the price on the second HD DVR.
> 
> I'm guessing this shouldn't be a problem because I could cancel the second order and just re-order it at the new $199 price, right?


and will you be installing the second unit. or want D* to install it. they charge 99 for an install, and so if D* installs it total cost will still be 298
you install, 199


----------



## viperlmw (Oct 20, 2007)

I just oredered an HD DVR. After 2 calls and speeking to 4 different people, I finally got through to the "cancellation department". I was offered a $100 instant rebate and 3 months of free HD service. My order total is $124.89 ($99 for the dvr, 19.95 handling and 5.94 in tax. Free install scheduled for Monday! Plus the free 3 months. I am a happy camper!


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

viperlmw said:


> I just oredered an HD DVR. After 2 calls and speeking to 4 different people, I finally got through to the "cancellation department". I was offered a $100 instant rebate and 3 months of free HD service. My order total is $124.89 ($99 for the dvr, 19.95 handling and 5.94 in tax. Free install scheduled for Monday! Plus the free 3 months. I am a happy camper!


Congrats, but please do not spread it around, if everyone tries that the offer will soon disappear forever


----------



## seern (Jan 13, 2007)

It sounds like such a great deal, but with the HR21 not having OTA connections it is of very little use to me. It is anyones guess when Richmond Va area will get the HD locals.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

seern said:


> It sounds like such a great deal, but with the HR21 not having OTA connections it is of very little use to me. It is anyones guess when Richmond Va area will get the HD locals.


D* has announced that they will have an external OTA tuner for the HR21


----------



## dieseladdict (Dec 24, 2007)

Call and see if they will send you a HR20. I ordered one yesterday. It was on my doorstep this morning. Its a refurb but it works.


----------



## seern (Jan 13, 2007)

curt8403 said:


> D* has announced that they will have an external OTA tuner for the HR21


And how much extra will this cost.


----------



## dtrell (Dec 28, 2007)

the rumor is 59 dollars...for the soon to be coming AM21 add-on


----------



## seern (Jan 13, 2007)

dtrell said:


> the rumor is 59 dollars...for the soon to be coming AM21 add-on


Oh joy...

So they drop the cost of the HR21 to 199, then tack 59 back on so it will have the same functionality as an HR20.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

seern said:


> Oh joy...
> 
> So they drop the cost of the HR21 to 199, then tack 59 back on so it will have the same functionality as an HR20.


they dropped the price of the HD DVR, the HR21 just happens to be the model that is currently available


----------



## daveslk (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi guys. I had actually called in for the hd dvr upgrade back in november and was told 299.00 I was offered 100 off by the csr, I told her no. a supervisor would not budge. so i spoke to retention. he offered me a 50.00 credit, hd free 1 year, and dvr fee and hbo free 6 months. so i took it.rec would be 149.00. tech came out and said no los and that a supervisor would come back out for a second opinion. no one came and i did not get a change to call back since i went on vacation. so i call them today for the second opinion. i tell the csr what i was offered and she confirmed it. i also told her it said the rec was now only 99.00 on the website. she was like oh thats for new customer's. i said really? if you click on the link under terms, it says nothing about only new customers. 

so she tells me "if you want that price go on the website and do it yourself" i told her no and asked for a supervisor. he would not budge so back i went to retentions. i spoke to a someone who agreed to honor the advertised price. now before i could finish the order and take his name and id number. my phone battery died. i call back and speak to retention again and this other guy says i cant give you another 50.00 off. either take the programming credits and the rec for 149.00 or pay 199.00 for the rec. i said ok to the 149.00 even though it was still not what the other retention agent said. 

now here is where i got mad. when i placed the order in nov, i was charged 199.00 for the rec and i got a 50.00 credit.i paid for the charge with my credit card. this guy charged me again 199.00 and gave me a 50.00 credit. i told him no check my account and the notes.i already paid for that. he says oh yea i see that now. we are finishing up the order and i politely ask him if he could waive the late fee. he says no. mind you i am a 10 year customer and pay 85.00 a month, i have 4 recs including a dvr,and get sunday ticket every year and also order a lot of ppv events. i asked him "you can't take off the late fee and keep me as a customer?" he said no. so i tell him fine, cancel the acct. he says ok i will send you out a final bill. i told him to cancel it on 1/29 that way i could have time to get another provider. he said its cancelled on the same day. i told him i would call back. i emailed the ceo office of directv and explained the situation. if it does not get resolved, i will just get e* or fios. now they are most likely going to lose a customer over a 50.00 credit that i was told i would get and a 5.00 fee. that is the most ridiculous thing i have ever heard. now i know some of you might say its only 5.00 but it's not the point. i don't know of any company that will not waive a late fee. come on. so i will give them a week to email me back. or i'm gone.

your thoughts?

david


----------



## illuminations25 (Dec 27, 2007)

daveslk said:


> ...snip....
> now here is where i got mad. when i placed the order in nov, i was charged 199.00 for the rec and i got a 50.00 credit.i paid for the charge with my credit card. this guy charged me again 199.00 and gave me a 50.00 credit. i told him no check my account and the notes.i already paid for that. he says oh yea i see that now. we are finishing up the order and i politely ask him if he could waive the late fee. he says no. mind you i am a 10 year customer and pay 85.00 a month, i have 4 recs including a dvr,and get sunday ticket every year and also order a lot of ppv events. i asked him "you can't take off the late fee and keep me as a customer?" he said no. so i tell him fine, cancel the acct. he says ok i will send you out a final bill. i told him to cancel it on 1/29 that way i could have time to get another provider. he said its cancelled on the same day. i told him i would call back. i emailed the ceo office of directv and explained the situation. if it does not get resolved, i will just get e* or fios. now they are most likely going to lose a customer over a 50.00 credit that i was told i would get and a 5.00 fee. that is the most ridiculous thing i have ever heard. now i know some of you might say its only 5.00 but it's not the point. i don't know of any company that will not waive a late fee. come on. so i will give them a week to email me back. or i'm gone.
> 
> your thoughts?
> ...


So what was the late fee for? Were you truly late on your bill? If so, suck it up and eat the late fee... $5.00 isn't going to kill you if you order Sunday Ticket on your account. You would have saved face, and you'd still have D*.


----------



## BarkingGhost (Dec 29, 2007)

curt8403 said:


> and will you be installing the second unit. or want D* to install it. they charge 99 for an install, and so if D* installs it total cost will still be 298
> you install, 199


It would installed along with the first one, which isn't installed yet, either. BTW, I can install equipment.


----------



## PicaKing (Oct 8, 2006)

How come when I log onto Directv website, and hit upgrade receivers, there is no choice for an HD DVR? There is a regular DVR, and HD receiver, but no HD DVR. Yes, I already have a 5-LNB and one HR-20, so why is there no on-line option to order another HD DVR? Anyone else seeing this?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

PicaKing said:


> How come when I log onto Directv website, and hit upgrade receivers, there is no choice for an HD DVR? There is a regular DVR, and HD receiver, but no HD DVR. Yes, I already have a 5-LNB and one HR-20, so why is there no on-line option to order another HD DVR? Anyone else seeing this?


When did you order your HR20?

I know for a while you had to wait 6 months in between ordering HR20/HR21's so that may be your problem. If that is the problem you should be able to just call DirecTV and they should order it for you without a problem.


----------



## PicaKing (Oct 8, 2006)

BMoreRavens said:


> When did you order your HR20?
> 
> I know for a while you had to wait 6 months in between ordering HR20/HR21's so that may be your problem. If that is the problem you should be able to just call DirecTV and they should order it for you without a problem.


Maybe that's it, Mike. I've had the HR20 since about October. I'll try giving them a call. Thanks very much.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

Carl Spock said:


> If you got yours within the last 30 days, I'd call and see what kind of deal you could get on programing. You might get something for free.


This is one instance where I refuse to play "CSR Roulette". I appreciate the advice but I knew the price when I purchased the unit.

On a side note it looks like DIRECTV finally realized that they were overpricing theirselves.

Think about it, HD receiver $99, DVR $99. Why pay $299 for the HD DVR when you can get the two units for a cheaper price? (Of course you would not be able to record HD content, but in the past there was not much HD content to record and DoD did not exist).

I know a few friends who went the HD + DVR route and have both receivers attached to the same TV.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

Having HD that you have to watch live and a DVR that only records SD is a LOT different than having an HD DVR. For me, the first is NO substitute for the second!


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

BarkingGhost said:


> It would installed along with the first one, which isn't installed yet, either. BTW, I can install equipment.


I haven't gone back and re-read the thread, but if you are ordering a second receiver/DVR and expect it to be installed at the same time as one that is scheduled already, you likely need to call and have the first work order cancelled and redo the order so it's all on the first work order - and that could affect the installation date scheduling.

I really don't think you can just call and add another DVR to an existing work order and if it's not on the work order, it's not getting done.

Like I said, I haven't gone back and re-read the thread, so I may be missing something, but just wanted to urge caution.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

daveslk said:


> Hi guys. I had actually called in for the hd dvr upgrade back in november and was told 299.00 I was offered 100 off by the csr, I told her no. a supervisor would not budge. so i spoke to retention. he offered me a 50.00 credit, hd free 1 year, and dvr fee and hbo free 6 months. so i took it.rec would be 149.00. tech came out and said no los and that a supervisor would come back out for a second opinion. no one came and i did not get a change to call back since i went on vacation. so i call them today for the second opinion. i tell the csr what i was offered and she confirmed it. i also told her it said the rec was now only 99.00 on the website. she was like oh thats for new customer's. i said really? if you click on the link under terms, it says nothing about only new customers.
> 
> so she tells me "if you want that price go on the website and do it yourself" i told her no and asked for a supervisor. he would not budge so back i went to retentions. i spoke to a someone who agreed to honor the advertised price. now before i could finish the order and take his name and id number. my phone battery died. i call back and speak to retention again and this other guy says i cant give you another 50.00 off. either take the programming credits and the rec for 149.00 or pay 199.00 for the rec. i said ok to the 149.00 even though it was still not what the other retention agent said.
> 
> ...


OK, I've read your post a couple of times and I'm still a bit confused.

In November you agreed to a deal, got charged, an installer came out and there was a LOS issue. They said they would send a supervisor, which didn't happen. Then you went on vacation.

Now it's two months later before you call back about it??? Had you gotten your original payment refunded because the installation didn't happen?

If your original payment got refunded and it's two months later, seems to me you start over again. To my knowledge, the deals that are made on equipment are not open-ended and if it's now two months later, that offer, I wouldn't imagine, isn't necessaily still valid. A lot has changed in two months, including the fact that the HD DVR has now come down in price from $299 to $199. Plus the "deals/credit pool" is quickly drying up.

If your original payment hasn't been refunded, then you shouldn't have to be cutting a new deal - or at the very least the $149 you paid already should be applied to whatever type of new deal you negotiate now (starting from scratch). All they should have to do at this point is attempt the installation you already paid for with a supervisor confirming if line of site is possible.

In *my* opinion, sitting on this whole thing for two months (you either had one long a$$ vacation or just really didn't do your due diligence in following up on your original order) invalidates the original order. Had they made the offer back in November and you said, "I want to wait a bit to make a decision", that offer would no longer be valid if you call back on it two months later. Given that you DID pay for it and had LOS issues, I still don't understand why you and they seem to be starting over again from scratch??? Unless, of course, you had gotten that payment refunded in the meantime. If that's the case, then you start all over now from scratch. (Plus they probably HAVE to start over in their system to actually get a work order created).

You can see why I'm confused.

As for the late fee - and I am taking creative license here - but if I had already paid for an installation and waited two months to follow up on that, chances are if I have a late fee it is for a legitimate reason and I just bite the bullet and pay it. If you want to stand on principle under some notion that because of your tenure with DirecTV and how much you're supposed to pay them each month for service that they should just forgive the late fee (though I am aware that they and other companies sometimes do that), that's your choice, but DirecTV is certainly not obligated to waive it, and in fact, a CSR would have to answer for why they did. Were you also two months late paying your bill? My advice is just pay the late fee and move on from that. If you really want to go elsewhere, then you have to do what you have to do. I hope you don't still have time remaining on your commitment or you will wind up paying for that, too.


----------



## daveslk (Jun 4, 2006)

i had already paid the upgrade charge of 149.00 and I never got a refund. they send me an email apologizing and asking me to call a special number with a pin. so i will let you know what they say.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

Cool. I hope it works out OK for you.


----------



## illuminations25 (Dec 27, 2007)

Well just got off the phone with D*. Was very polite and explained my situation and they would not budge at ALL with the pricing. They said they just recently dropped the price of the HD DVRs and that should be considered a price break in this situation and they could not go any lower. I chose to do three monthly payments on my account. My install date is on Saturday the 19th from 8A-12N.


----------



## rcwinter (Dec 24, 2007)

Back in December I upgrade from a H10 and a HR10 to two HR21. At first my order was for a H20/21 and a HR20/21 but canceled the order and order two HR20/21. I managed to get one HR21 with a $299 rebate and the second was three payment of $99.66. Called today because the $299 credit did not show up on my bill. I was transfered to a rep for installation and she tried to transfer to a manager to give me the credit but was disconnected. She called me back but because she called me on a outgoing line, she could not transfer to the manager and gave me a direct number. When I call a manage I was able to get the credit issued to my account. I forgot to asked about the price reduction so I called back and I asked about the price reduction and he offer to give me a $10 credit for twelve months.


----------



## illuminations25 (Dec 27, 2007)

I know I have read other posts on this board regarding credits and discounts on hardware, but it just irks me a bit that I've always paid my bill on time, never had a late fee in the 10 years I've had an account and I've NEVER upgraded any equipment before through DirecTV and NEVER had anyone out to my house for a service call since I had service installed originally, and yet I still seem to get the shaft while others are enjoying some nice discounts.

I didn't expect to the get the box for free, but from many of the other posts I've read it seems like a lot of folks are at least getting the HD Access fee effectively knocked off their accounts through a credit each month for at least a year. 

I would have hoped that they would have worked with me a bit. Anyone think that if I send them an email I might be able to get anywhere?


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

illuminations25,

I don't think it could hurt to try e-mailing them. Give it a shot. You'll be no worse off than you are now (assuming you don't get condescending and demanding, which sure doesn't appear to be your style).

A clearly stated e-mail such as your post, indicating the type of customer you've been and your irritation/frustration at seeing all the deals people are getting, you having not gone to the "deal" well every chance you get and not understanding why they can't throw you a bone - someone may take a look and give you a break.


----------



## illuminations25 (Dec 27, 2007)

JLucPicard said:


> illuminations25,
> 
> I don't think it could hurt to try e-mailing them. Give it a shot. You'll be no worse off than you are now (assuming you don't get condescending and demanding, which sure doesn't appear to be your style).
> 
> A clearly stated e-mail such as your post, indicating the type of customer you've been and your irritation/frustration at seeing all the deals people are getting, you having not gone to the "deal" well every chance you get and not understanding why they can't throw you a bone - someone may take a look and give you a break.


Well I just sent them an email so we'll see if anything happens!

Thanks for the advice JLucPicard!

**********UPDATE************

Just got off the phone with DirecTV and they agreed to let me have the HD DVR for only 1 monthly installment that they charged me and they gave me 3 months of HBO, Stars and Showtime for FREE. Much happier that they "threw me a bone" and offered me some kind of deal.

Thanks for the advice.


----------

